# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCM- Dư dùng cần bán láer 40x60 sài usb khởi động, có bàn nâng, đèn 80W nguồn 120W

## vtco05

MÌnh cần bán máy laser  40x60 loại giống máy đài loan sài usb khởi động phần mềm lasercut (không phải loại tq rẻ tiền)
Có bộ giải nhiệt lạnh (không phải sài máy bơm)
Máy có bàn nâng điện (nâng nguyên bàn khắc 40x60 lên xuống bằng điện không phải chỉnh đầu bằng tay mỗi khi thay phôi kích thước khác nhau) khoảng 25cm mình không nhớ chính xác.
Nguồn mình thay nguồn 120W đèn đang sài 80W còn sài lâu
KM 1 Máy vi tính (không màn hình) chưa tất cả các file làm vỏ điện thoại bằng gỗ, tranh 3d, bao da,....
Giá : 33tr
LH 0948383388 Vinh xem máy ở Quận 3

----------


## vtco05

còn dư 1 đống da bò cừu tùm lum tặng ai mua máy laser về làm bóp, dán đt linh tinh

----------


## carephone

giá hơi căng nên các bác chỉ lướt qua mà không dám đặt chân  :Smile:

----------


## vufree

Chào Bác.
Bác có thể cho Mình xin hoặc bán những file làm vỏ điện thoại gổ, 3D, bao da... trong máy vính mà Bác xắp Bán được không ạ. Cám ơn Bác nhiều

----------


## vtco05

máy có bàn nâng, hàng sài phần mềm có bản quyền không phải hàng rẻ tiền đâu bác, bộ điều khiển sài pm có bản quyền giờ bác mua 15tr rồi bàn nâng 800USD, máy này dân lâu năm mới biết giá trị thôi máy chạy liên tục 8h/ngày cũng không sao chứ máy 30tr giờ bán bác chạy liên tục 8h/ngày chừng 1 tháng là tốn tiền thay linh kiện tùm lum rồi, dàn giải nhiệt lạnh nó giúp bóng đèn sài lâu hơn khoảng 30% tiết kiệm nhiều lắm . Chứ so sánh với máy 30tr mới thì giống như bác so sánh xe nhật và xe tàu thôi  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## hoangson

Em cũng máu con này đấy nhưng việc ít quá không biết bao giờ kéo lại vốn. Bác có đơn hàng hỗ trợ cho bác nào mua máy thì ngon nhỉ. Nếu quen biết cho trả dần cũng được. Hi. Chứ để máy không phí quá.

----------


## vtco05

Máy laser ứng dụng nhiều chịu khó tìm tòi chút là làm được à bác , làm đồ da như ví, miếng dán dt,laptop da, thiệp cưới, cắt chữ mika,.... làm mẫu linh tinh nhiều lắm,  mình muốn giữ lại làm bóp da linh tinh chơi mà nhà mới chật + không có thời gian chứ máy không bao nhiêu tiền  :Big Grin: . Làm ví da mình cho cắt tất cả kể cả lỗ may luôn tự làm được hết ví da không cần có kinh nghiệm hay tay nghề gì cả chỉ cần biết vẽ vector thôi, hồi trước làm vỏ gỗ máy đó khắc full 2 mặt 50x120mm mình làm 80 vỏ/ngày (chưa kế máy còn cắt mika, decal linh tinh nữa chữ không phải khắc không,... ) còn khắc kịp là 160 mặt đó (máy này 1 lần mình khắc 14 vỏ (28 mặt) khoảng 1h10p khắc ít hình thì khoảng 1h cho 28 mặt máy giờ khắc được 80 mặt(40 vỏ)/8h là cảm ơn trời rồi bác ạ, thằng e mình mua khắc có hơn 20 vỏ mà tới tối mới xong  :Big Grin: .

----------


## sơn phan

theo mình biết thì máy láer nào cũng nâng hạ mặt bàn dc mà, ý bác nói là sao em không hiểu lắm ạ

----------


## vtco05

mình nói là nâng hạ nguyên mặt bàn bằng điện chứ đâu có nói nâng hạ đầu bằng tay đâu bạn, bạn chưa bao giờ sài máy laser loại cao cấp nên không biết vụ này thôi  :Big Grin:  . Máy mình nguyên bàn làm việc 40x60 nâng lên hạ xuống bằng điện không cần vặn óc chỉnh đầu mỗi lần thay phôi khích thước khác nhau bạn . 95% máy laser trên thị trường không có bàn nâng này vì nó rất mắc tiền thường nó là option riêng cho người mua chứ không có sẵn.

----------


## sunvn123

Mạnh dạn trả bác 27tr,

----------


## vtco05

> Mạnh dạn trả bác 27tr,


Giá đó chưa bán được bác ơi  :Big Grin:  . Cần call trực tiếp mình thương lượng nhé bác

----------


## carephone

bác chủ cho cái video máy chạy xem nào

----------


## micahoangtung

có vẻ hợp lý rồi.

----------


## vufree

27 củ lụm lẹ đi Bác Chủ ơi.

----------


## sơn phan

> mình nói là nâng hạ nguyên mặt bàn bằng điện chứ đâu có nói nâng hạ đầu bằng tay đâu bạn, bạn chưa bao giờ sài máy laser loại cao cấp nên không biết vụ này thôi  . Máy mình nguyên bàn làm việc 40x60 nâng lên hạ xuống bằng điện không cần vặn óc chỉnh đầu mỗi lần thay phôi khích thước khác nhau bạn . 95% máy laser trên thị trường không có bàn nâng này vì nó rất mắc tiền thường nó là option riêng cho người mua chứ không có sẵn.


bác nói sao chứ mình thấy máy nào cũng bấm nút lên xuống mà, nào giờ làm gì có máy nào nâng hạ mà bằng tay hở bác

----------


## vtco05

> bác nói sao chứ mình thấy máy nào cũng bấm nút lên xuống mà, nào giờ làm gì có máy nào nâng hạ mà bằng tay hở bác


Bác chắc mới đi xem máy 1 lần trong đời quá giờ tìm máy có bàn nâng rất khó vì giá cao , còn lại toàn chỉnh đầu lên xuống bằng tay không à, bàn nâng là option riêng chứ không phải như hồi xưa khoảng 7 năm trước thì nâng điện mới là option tiêu chuẩn. Nên máy laser giờ rẻ như bèo điều khiển sài pm bảng quyền cũng rất ít vì giá cao nhưng độ chính xác không cao chạy nhanh là thấy liền.

----------


## vufree

Bàn nâng có gì ghê đâu Bác? Motor cọng dây xích với 4 cây ren thôi mà. Có thể lâu rồi Bác không đi xem máy nên không cập nhật tình hình hiện tại.

----------


## sơn phan

> Bàn nâng có gì ghê đâu Bác? Motor cọng dây xích với 4 cây ren thôi mà. Có thể lâu rồi Bác không đi xem máy nên không cập nhật tình hình hiện tại.


Uh, có mỗi cọng xích với cái motor thôi mà, còn bác chủ bảo em xem máy dc 1 lần trong đời thì thấy khá là hài vì em kinh doanh máy laser và cnc mà, bác nào đã đến nhà em rồi thì chắc cũng biết xưởng em có mấy chục con cnc và laser. Web của em là phutungcnc.com mắc công bác chủ bảo em chém gió. Chào thân ái

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Hung rau

Đúng đó bác chủ, bây giờ đa số đều nâng đc mặt bàn, hồi xưa thì nâng bằng cơm he he...
Máy bác hồi xưa mà nâng mặt bàn cũng ít là phải .

----------


## vtco05

giờ sài dây xích chắc cỡ mình dùng 1 tháng phải tháo ra vệ sinh 1 lần quá. Vì hồi xưa mình làm gỗ mặc cưa nhiều + cắt mika lỗ nhỏ nó rơi vào chắc vài hôm là hỏng  :Big Grin:  . Máy mình sài dây curoa nguyên khối giữa có sợi thép lúc bị kẹt đứt mình ra tạ quyên đặt mua 1tr/sơi có nơi đòi mình 2tr7/sợi sài 6-7 năm k hư chỉ bị kẹt mới hư thôi. Nên đồ giờ đúng là rẻ nên mới có nhiều thế với sài xích độ nâng cũng khá lớn mỗi bức chạy nó cũng xa nhỉ  :Big Grin:  . Đúng là tiền nào của đấy  :Big Grin:  . Mình quên nói máy mình khắc gỗ toàn chỉnh bước chạy 0.09mm tốc độ 320mm/s ngang với máy đài loan khắc bước chạy 0.04mm tốc độ 300mm/s đấy bác nào hiểu được cái này thì sẽ biết máy mình thuộc loại nào  :Big Grin:  . Giờ máy rẻ kèm theo chất lượng cũng rẻ hơn rất nhiều  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## vufree

Ờ há sao Mình lại ngớ ngẩn thế, nói cọng xích làm gì. Nói cọng dây thôi là chắc ăn rồi. Máy CO2 cùi bắp Mình chạy tố độ 450mm/s bình thường mà.

----------


## emptyhb

máy bác chủ vẫn hoạt động ngon lành chứ? sao bác không làm một cái video, và show sản phẩm máy làm ra cho mọi người xem.

----------


## vtco05

> Ờ há sao Mình lại ngớ ngẩn thế, nói cọng xích làm gì. Nói cọng dây thôi là chắc ăn rồi. Máy CO2 cùi bắp Mình chạy tố độ 450mm/s bình thường mà.


máy bác chạy 450mm/s bình thường nhưng bác chỉnh bước chạy 0.09 khắc ra xem hình như thế nào hãy nói mình nói thế mà bác không hiểu ?  :Big Grin:  bước chạy 0.09mm tốc độ chạy 300mm/s mà ra hình sắc nét mới làm máy xịn còn 0.04  mới ra hình đẹp thì thường quá , máy 30tr chạy 1000dpi 200mm/s mà nhìn muốn ói rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## vtco05

> máy bác chủ vẫn hoạt động ngon lành chứ? sao bác không làm một cái video, và show sản phẩm máy làm ra cho mọi người xem.

----------

